# Winchester 94 30/30 w/broken firing pin



## Slugslinger (Aug 12, 2013)

I have an opportunity to purchase a winchester 94 30-30 with a broken firing pin.  The gun is 15 yrs old in pretty good shape.  How much would you offer?  How much would it cost to fix?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you have any pictures?

You should be able to get a firing pin for around $30.


----------



## Slugslinger (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't seen it yet.  It belongs to a co-worker.  I'm hoping it's as described.  Is it difficult for a DIY to replace the firing pin?  Would I need special tools?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Aug 13, 2013)

If you are comfortable knocking out pins and unscrewing screws then you could probably do it. I am just curious how he knows the firing pin is busted ... or if he is wrong and there is something else wrong with the rifle.

Ask him if you can have your 'smith check it out before you buy it.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 15, 2013)

the firing pin is pretty easy to replace,not expensive to buy. 15 year old 94 I think has a cross block safety that keeps the hammer from hitting the pin....MMMM couldn't be that simple.


----------

